# brake cleaning



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

my dura-ace brakes are feeling gritty, and need a cleaning. has anyone ever taken the brakeset apart and cleaned the pivots? Can this be done?


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

Ya, sure. Single pivot (trivial) or dual (work over a well-lit, clean surface; watch for tiny set-screw in nut on the mounting bolt; be especially careful of the tee-nin-cy thrust ball-bearings in a plastic carrier behind the arm; lightly grease all sliding surfaces after cleaning). And don't ignore the cable+housing and/or lever as possible sources of gritty feel.


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

ok.. the brakes are dual pivot, and i got the side arm off, but couldn't get the main pivot apart.. i guess that's what the set screws are for? 

thanks for the help


----------

